# Best climbs near Sacramento?



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm planning to do some climbing tomorrow. Been to Foresthill Road many times but really don't know of any other good climbs near Sac. Getting up to Auburn isnt as easy as it used to be (time constraints) so closer is better! I hear the ride around Folsom Lake is good but dont know where to start. Let me know your favorite climbs!  

thanks 

Jim


----------



## cycle63 (Jul 11, 2002)

Jim,
If you are thinking about riding around Folsom Lake you will actually pass through Auburn. I usually start from my house and hit the bike trail. If you live quite a ways from the Lake, I would probably recommend driving to Beals Point and start from there. Get on your bike and make a right on Auburn Folsom Road. Take this road all the way into Auburn. After you get to Auburn, make a right on High Street. High Street runs into Highway 49. Be careful, it is steep and twisty. Turn right at the bridge which crosses the fork of the American River. Be ready for a steep climb. Follow the road through Cool and Pilot Hill. At Pilot Hill, make a turn on Salmon Falls Road. There is a convenience store in front of Salmon Falls Road. Don't miss it. Continue on Salmon Falls Road and make a right on Green Valley Road. Turn right on Natoma. Make a right at the fairgrounds and look for the bike trail at the end of the parking lot. The trail runs into a street. Go on the street for about a 1/4 to 1/2 mile. On your right you will see the beginning of a bike trail. Turn right on the trail. When the trail ends, continue right and ride over the renovated footbridge. Turn right at the end of the bridge. Take the bike trail back up to Beals Point.

Hope I didn't confuse you.

Steve


cyclejim said:


> I'm planning to do some climbing tomorrow. Been to Foresthill Road many times but really don't know of any other good climbs near Sac. Getting up to Auburn isnt as easy as it used to be (time constraints) so closer is better! I hear the ride around Folsom Lake is good but dont know where to start. Let me know your favorite climbs!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jim


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

cycle63 said:


> Jim,
> If you are thinking about riding around Folsom Lake you will actually pass through Auburn. I usually start from my house and hit the bike trail. If you live quite a ways from the Lake, I would probably recommend driving to Beals Point and start from there. Get on your bike and make a right on Auburn Folsom Road. Take this road all the way into Auburn. After you get to Auburn, make a right on High Street. High Street runs into Highway 49. Be careful, it is steep and twisty. Turn right at the bridge which crosses the fork of the American River. Be ready for a steep climb. Follow the road through Cool and Pilot Hill. At Pilot Hill, make a turn on Salmon Falls Road. There is a convenience store in front of Salmon Falls Road. Don't miss it. Continue on Salmon Falls Road and make a right on Green Valley Road. Turn right on Natoma. Make a right at the fairgrounds and look for the bike trail at the end of the parking lot. The trail runs into a street. Go on the street for about a 1/4 to 1/2 mile. On your right you will see the beginning of a bike trail. Turn right on the trail. When the trail ends, continue right and ride over the renovated footbridge. Turn right at the end of the bridge. Take the bike trail back up to Beals Point.
> 
> Hope I didn't confuse you.
> ...


Steve, 

Thanks for the detailed response. This is just what I needed. Do you know the actual mileage for this ride, looks like about 50 miles ? Cant wait to try this route out this weekend, should be a real good workout!

Jim


----------



## cycle63 (Jul 11, 2002)

Jim,

I believe it will be approx. 50 miles for the round trip. I usually start from my house in Fair Oaks and it is around 52-55 miles.
You could always ride counterclockwise also going down Natoma and then up Salmon Falls Road, through Pilot Hill, etc. (Maybe save that for your next ride  ). 
Have fun and bring plenty of liquids. There is a convenience store as you get into Auburn and the one I mentioned in Pilot Hill. Remember that Salmon Falls road is right behind that one so be on the lookout so you don't miss it.

Let me know how you liked the ride.

Steve



cyclejim said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed response. This is just what I needed. Do you know the actual mileage for this ride, looks like about 50 miles ? Cant wait to try this route out this weekend, should be a real good workout!
> 
> Jim


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Go to this website for some great detailed rides around the Sacramento area

www.BeautifulVista.com


----------

